# trying to open a .mod video file



## rohchris (Feb 20, 2007)

hi! i just got a 13" macbook few days ago, and i am trying to make a snowboard movie out of this sweet thing. but i cannot open this video file which is .mod  this file is from the canon digital video camera. how do i open it?? thank you!


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 20, 2007)

What .mod is a muxed mpeg 2 file that is made by the Windows Media Player, so you have to convert the video. There are some third party converters like MPEG StreamClip that will CONVERT the file into a DV or QuickTime file iMovie could use.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like .mod is an audio file found in mpeg-2 files. Wikipedia says to change the dot extension to .mpg in order to open in sound editing software. (Or it's a .mov file that was misnamed?)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOD_(file_format)#Other_MOD_formats

Here's how to open .mod files on your mac:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060708081357AAd8NcU

More on 'Module' files:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Module_file

My apologies for repeating some of satcomer's advice.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm feeling my age. I always thought .MOD files were music files for the mid-80's Amigas.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 20, 2007)

symphonix said:


> I'm feeling my age. I always thought .MOD files were music files for the mid-80's Amigas.



That's definitely where they got their start!


----------



## Charlie12345 (Dec 12, 2008)

.MOD as an audio format is, yes, an older format from Amiga's. 

.MOD as a new video/audio codec for tapeless digital camcorders is quite different (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOD_(video_format)).

To convert this file in OSX to virtually any format, for free, use HandBrake (http://handbrake.fr/).


----------



## kate59588 (Oct 12, 2010)

These MOD files are often accompanied with small .MOI files which contain the videos' time-stamp information. MOD format is simply a MPEG-2 formatted video file, and if you simply wish to view the files on your computer, it is reportedly safe to rename the extension from MOD to MPG or AVI.


----------

